# Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht​*
*Bullinger und Hoher: 
Jugendfischereischein sollte schon mit sieben Jahren möglich sein​*
FDP-Fraktion bringt Gesetzentwurf zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes und zur Absenkung des Mindestalters für beaufsichtigte Nachwuchsfischer in Landtag ein

Die FDP-Fraktion hat einen Gesetzentwurf zur Änderung des Fischereirechts in den Landtag eingebracht (siehe Anlage). Dr. Friedrich Bullinger, fischereipolitischer Sprecher der Landtags-FDP, und sein Fraktionskollege Klaus Hoher erklärten dazu gemeinsam:
„Die Fischerinnen und Fischer leisten bei Hege und Gewässerpflege wertvolle Arbeit im Dienste der Natur. Dies ist gerade auch im Nachgang zur Jagst-Katastrophe abermals deutlich geworden. Sie haben es deshalb verdient, dass überkommene Regelungen im Fischereirecht entbürokratisiert, angepasst oder gestrichen werden.“

Konkret fordern die Freien Demokraten die Abschaffung des allgemeinen Nachtangelverbotes, das es in seiner jetzigen Form nur noch in Baden-Württemberg gibt und in den übrigen Ländern bereits beseitigt wurde. 

Zu diesem Zweck will die FDP die einschlägige Verordnungsermächtigung streichen. Darüber hinaus soll das Mindestalter für den so genannten Jugendfischereischein von derzeit zehn auf künftig sieben Jahre abgesenkt werden, um den Fischereiverbänden eine frühzeitige naturnahe Nachwuchsarbeit zu ermöglichen. Der Jugendfischereischein berechtigt Heranwachsende zur Fischerei unter Beaufsichtigung durch einen volljährigen Inhaber des regulären Fischereischeins. „Wir hoffen bei diesem Gesetzentwurf auf die Unterstützung sowohl aus den Reihen der Opposition als auch aus der Regierung. 

Zumindest die Absenkung des Mindestalters für den Jugendfischereischein auf 7 Jahre war ein klares Wahlversprechen sowohl von CDU als auch von SPD“, 
gaben sich Bullinger und Hoher zuversichtlich.

Hier noch der Antrag im Wortlaut:

1 Eingegangen: 01. 06. 2016 / Ausgegeben: 10. 06. 2016
Gesetzentwurf der Fraktion der FDP/DVP

Gesetz zur Änderung des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg

A .   Z i e l s e t z u n g
Durch die Änderung des Fischereigesetzes soll zur Erleichterung einer frühzeitigen naturnahen Jugendarbeit das Mindestalter für den Jugendfischereischein von zehn auf sieben Jahre herabgesetzt und zur Entbürokratisierung des baden-württembergischen Fischereirechts das Nachtangelverbot abgeschafft werden.

B .   W e s e n t l i c h e r   I n h a l t
Herabsetzung des Mindestalters für den Jugendfischereischein in § 32 Absatz 1 des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg von derzeit zehn auf künftig sieben Jahre sowie  Streichung  der  Ermächtigung  des  Ministeriums  zur  Beschränkung  der  Fischerei zur Nachtzeit im Wege der Rechtsverordnung in § 44 Absatz 1 Nummer 11.

C .   A l t e r n a t i v e n
Beibehaltung des gegenwärtigen unbefriedigenden Zustands.

D .   K o s t e n   f ü r   d i e   ö f f e n t l i c h e n   H a u s h a l t e
Keine.

E .   K o s t e n   f ü r   P r i v a t e
Keine.

Drucksachen und Plenarprotokolle sind im Internet
abrufbar unter: www.landtag-bw.de/Dokumente
Der Landtag druckt auf Recyclingpapier, ausgezeich-
net mit dem Umweltzeichen „Der Blaue Engel“.Landtag von Baden-Württemberg Drucksache 16 / 47

2
Der Landtag wolle beschließen, dem nachstehenden Gesetzentwurf seine Zustimmung zu erteilen:
Gesetz zur Änderung des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg

Artikel 1
Änderung des Fischereigesetzes 
für Baden-Württemberg
Das Fischereigesetz für Baden-Württemberg vom 14. November 1979 (GBl. S. 466, ber. 1980 S. 136), zuletzt geändert durch Artikel 6 des Gesetzes vom 23. Juni 2015 (GBl. S. 585, 613), wird wie folgt geändert:

1. § 32 Absatz 1 wird wie folgt gefasst:
    „Personen,  die  das  siebte,  aber  noch  nicht  das  sech-
zehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, kann ein Fische-
reischein  für  Jugendliche  (Jugendfischereischein)  er-
teilt werden, soweit sie nicht die für die Ausstellung
eines Fischereischeins gemäß § 31 erforderliche Sach-
kunde  besitzen  oder  in  einem  Ausbildungsverhältnis
als Fischwirt stehen.“ 

2. § 44 Absatz 1 Nummer 11 wird gestrichen.

Artikel 2

Inkrafttreten


Dieses  Gesetz  tritt  am  Tag  nach  seiner  Verkündung  in
Kraft.
31. 05. 2016
Dr. Rülke, Dr. Bullinger und FraktionLandtag von Baden-Württemberg Drucksache 16 / 47


Begründung
A. Allgemeiner Teil
Das Fischereirecht in Baden-Württemberg hat sich im Großen und Ganzen bewährt. Punktuell besteht jedoch ein Modernisierungsbedarf. Dies betrifft erstens das in § 32 Absatz 1 Fischereigesetz für Baden-Württemberg (FischG) geregelte Mindestalter für den Jugendfischereischein. Im Wettbewerb mit anderen ehrenamtlichen  Strukturen  sind  die  Fischereivereine  in  Baden-Württemberg  bei  der Nachwuchsarbeit derzeit erheblich im Nachteil, weil sie Heranwachsende nicht frühzeitig gewinnen und binden können. 
Gleichzeitig bringt die derzeitige Regelung, wonach der Jugendfischereischein erst mit dem zehnten Lebensjahr erworben  werden  kann,  Eltern  und  Großeltern,  welche  die  Tradition  des  verantwortungsbewussten und nachhaltigen Fischens an die kommende Generation tradieren möchten, in unnötige Rechtsunsicherheit. Eine Absenkung des Mindestalters für die Berechtigung, im Beisein und unter Aufsicht von volljährigen Inhabern des regulären Fischereischeins zu fischen, auf sieben Jahre, hält die FDP/DVP Fraktion daher für zielführend und vertretbar.

Das allgemeine Nachtangelverbot in § 3 Absatz 1 Satz 5 der Verordnung des Ministeriums für Ernährung und Ländlichen Raum zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg ist eine überkommene Regelung, die es in vergleichbar umfassender Weise in keinem einzigen anderen Land mehr gibt. 
Hier sollte durch die Streichung der einschlägigen Verordnungsermächtigung in § 44 Absatz  1  Nummer  11  FischG  eine  zeitnahe  Entbürokratisierung  erreicht  werden.

Besondere im Wege von Staatsverträgen getroffene Bestimmungen, etwa für den Bodensee-Obersee,  den  Bodensee-Untersee  und  den  Seerhein,  blieben  von  einer Streichung der Ermächtigung in § 44 Absatz 1 Nummer 11 FischG nach § 2 FischG unberührt.

Darüber  hinaus  hält  die  FDP/DVP-Fraktion  eine  umfassende  Überprüfung  und Aktualisierung  der  Schonzeiten  für  erforderlich.  Diese  Aufgabe  obliegt  jedoch dem Ministerium, das die Schonzeiten nach § 44 Absatz 1 Nummer 1 FischG im Wege der Rechtsverordnung regelt. Der Aktualisierungsbedarf betrifft insbesondere  die  in  § 19  der  Landesfischereiverordnung  geregelten  Schonzeiten  für  den
Aal im Rhein und in dessen Nebengewässern, die nach Ansicht der FDP/DVP-
Fraktion  vernünftigerweise  im  Sinne  einer  Entbürokratisierung  und  Vereinheitlichung mit den auf der rheinland-pfälzischen Seite des Rheins geltenden Bestimmungen harmonisiert werden sollten.

B. Einzelbegründung
1. Zu Artikel 1 Nummer 1 (§ 32 Absatz 1)
Die Herabsetzung des Mindestalters für den Jugendfischereischein auf sieben Jahre ist wesentlich für eine zukunftsfähige Nachwuchsarbeit der Fischereivereine.

2. Zu Artikel 1 Nummer 2 (§ 44 Absatz 1)
Das allgemeine Nachtangelverbot ist eine überholte Regelung, die im Dienste der Entbürokratisierung abgeschafft werden sollte. Dazu ist die einschlägige Verordnungsermächtigung in Nummer 11 ersatzlos zu streichen.

3. Zu Artikel 2
Dieses Gesetz tritt am Tag nach seiner Verkündung in Kraft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Wir werden sehen, ob nun die CDU an ihre Wahlversprechen denkt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878) und mit der FDP stimmt.

Oder ob sie weiterhin lieber unter Grünen den Juniorpartner spielt, statt Wahlversprechen zu erfüllen.

Und wir werden sehen, wie der LFV-BW-Präsi von Eyb, CDU, abstimmen wird.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Es gibt da einen Spruch aus der antike:  sinngemäß


Ich traue den gr......., auch wenn sie Geschenke bringen !


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Ohoh, da stellt einer die Gretchenfrage!

Wie unangenehm aber auch!

Aus schwarz wird tristes grau?

Für das politische Verhalten auf Landesebene kann es nächstes Jahr ne Quittung auf Bundesebene geben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Der Verband (LFV-BW) spuckt jetzt große Töne (FB), wie gut sie das finden und dass sie sich für diesen FDP-Vorschlag einsetzen wollen..

Ob die vergessen haben, dass ihr Präsi von der CDU kommt oder ob sie glauben, dass der gegen die Fraktion und für die Opposition stimmen wird? Die Frage haben sie auch auf FB nicht beantwortet - ich im Prinzip schon vor Tagen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS
> Bitte einmal nur kurz überlegen:
> Wird ein Landtagsabgeordneter eher seine Bezüge und Rentenansprüche aus der Parlamentsarbeit riskieren?
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Hier noch der Antrag im Wortlaut:

1 Eingegangen: 01. 06. 2016 / Ausgegeben: 10. 06. 2016
Gesetzentwurf der Fraktion der FDP/DVP

Gesetz zur Änderung des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg

A .   Z i e l s e t z u n g
Durch die Änderung des Fischereigesetzes soll zur Erleichterung einer frühzeitigen naturnahen Jugendarbeit das Mindestalter für den Jugendfischereischein von zehn auf sieben Jahre herabgesetzt und zur Entbürokratisierung des baden-württembergischen Fischereirechts das Nachtangelverbot abgeschafft werden.

B .   W e s e n t l i c h e r   I n h a l t
Herabsetzung des Mindestalters für den Jugendfischereischein in § 32 Absatz 1 des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg von derzeit zehn auf künftig sieben Jahre sowie  Streichung  der  Ermächtigung  des  Ministeriums  zur  Beschränkung  der  Fischerei zur Nachtzeit im Wege der Rechtsverordnung in § 44 Absatz 1 Nummer 11.

C .   A l t e r n a t i v e n
Beibehaltung des gegenwärtigen unbefriedigenden Zustands.

D .   K o s t e n   f ü r   d i e   ö f f e n t l i c h e n   H a u s h a l t e
Keine.

E .   K o s t e n   f ü r   P r i v a t e
Keine.

Drucksachen und Plenarprotokolle sind im Internet
abrufbar unter: www.landtag-bw.de/Dokumente
Der Landtag druckt auf Recyclingpapier, ausgezeich-
net mit dem Umweltzeichen „Der Blaue Engel“.Landtag von Baden-Württemberg Drucksache 16 / 47

2
Der Landtag wolle beschließen, dem nachstehenden Gesetzentwurf seine Zustimmung zu erteilen:
Gesetz zur Änderung des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg

Artikel 1
Änderung des Fischereigesetzes 
für Baden-Württemberg
Das Fischereigesetz für Baden-Württemberg vom 14. November 1979 (GBl. S. 466, ber. 1980 S. 136), zuletzt geändert durch Artikel 6 des Gesetzes vom 23. Juni 2015 (GBl. S. 585, 613), wird wie folgt geändert:

1. § 32 Absatz 1 wird wie folgt gefasst:
    „Personen,  die  das  siebte,  aber  noch  nicht  das  sech-
zehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, kann ein Fische-
reischein  für  Jugendliche  (Jugendfischereischein)  er-
teilt werden, soweit sie nicht die für die Ausstellung
eines Fischereischeins gemäß § 31 erforderliche Sach-
kunde  besitzen  oder  in  einem  Ausbildungsverhältnis
als Fischwirt stehen.“ 

2. § 44 Absatz 1 Nummer 11 wird gestrichen.

Artikel 2

Inkrafttreten


Dieses  Gesetz  tritt  am  Tag  nach  seiner  Verkündung  in
Kraft.
31. 05. 2016
Dr. Rülke, Dr. Bullinger und FraktionLandtag von Baden-Württemberg Drucksache 16 / 47


Begründung
A. Allgemeiner Teil
Das Fischereirecht in Baden-Württemberg hat sich im Großen und Ganzen bewährt. Punktuell besteht jedoch ein Modernisierungsbedarf. Dies betrifft erstens das in § 32 Absatz 1 Fischereigesetz für Baden-Württemberg (FischG) geregelte Mindestalter für den Jugendfischereischein. Im Wettbewerb mit anderen ehrenamtlichen  Strukturen  sind  die  Fischereivereine  in  Baden-Württemberg  bei  der Nachwuchsarbeit derzeit erheblich im Nachteil, weil sie Heranwachsende nicht frühzeitig gewinnen und binden können. 
Gleichzeitig bringt die derzeitige Regelung, wonach der Jugendfischereischein erst mit dem zehnten Lebensjahr erworben  werden  kann,  Eltern  und  Großeltern,  welche  die  Tradition  des  verantwortungsbewussten und nachhaltigen Fischens an die kommende Generation tradieren möchten, in unnötige Rechtsunsicherheit. Eine Absenkung des Mindestalters für die Berechtigung, im Beisein und unter Aufsicht von volljährigen Inhabern des regulären Fischereischeins zu fischen, auf sieben Jahre, hält die FDP/DVP Fraktion daher für zielführend und vertretbar.

Das allgemeine Nachtangelverbot in § 3 Absatz 1 Satz 5 der Verordnung des Ministeriums für Ernährung und Ländlichen Raum zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg ist eine überkommene Regelung, die es in vergleichbar umfassender Weise in keinem einzigen anderen Land mehr gibt. 
Hier sollte durch die Streichung der einschlägigen Verordnungsermächtigung in § 44 Absatz  1  Nummer  11  FischG  eine  zeitnahe  Entbürokratisierung  erreicht  werden.

Besondere im Wege von Staatsverträgen getroffene Bestimmungen, etwa für den Bodensee-Obersee,  den  Bodensee-Untersee  und  den  Seerhein,  blieben  von  einer Streichung der Ermächtigung in § 44 Absatz 1 Nummer 11 FischG nach § 2 FischG unberührt.

Darüber  hinaus  hält  die  FDP/DVP-Fraktion  eine  umfassende  Überprüfung  und Aktualisierung  der  Schonzeiten  für  erforderlich.  Diese  Aufgabe  obliegt  jedoch dem Ministerium, das die Schonzeiten nach § 44 Absatz 1 Nummer 1 FischG im Wege der Rechtsverordnung regelt. Der Aktualisierungsbedarf betrifft insbesondere  die  in  § 19  der  Landesfischereiverordnung  geregelten  Schonzeiten  für  den
Aal im Rhein und in dessen Nebengewässern, die nach Ansicht der FDP/DVP-
Fraktion  vernünftigerweise  im  Sinne  einer  Entbürokratisierung  und  Vereinheitlichung mit den auf der rheinland-pfälzischen Seite des Rheins geltenden Bestimmungen harmonisiert werden sollten.

B. Einzelbegründung
1. Zu Artikel 1 Nummer 1 (§ 32 Absatz 1)
Die Herabsetzung des Mindestalters für den Jugendfischereischein auf sieben Jahre ist wesentlich für eine zukunftsfähige Nachwuchsarbeit der Fischereivereine.

2. Zu Artikel 1 Nummer 2 (§ 44 Absatz 1)
Das allgemeine Nachtangelverbot ist eine überholte Regelung, die im Dienste der Entbürokratisierung abgeschafft werden sollte. Dazu ist die einschlägige Verordnungsermächtigung in Nummer 11 ersatzlos zu streichen.

3. Zu Artikel 2
Dieses Gesetz tritt am Tag nach seiner Verkündung in Kraft.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Tja, ich weiss schon, warum ich gelb gewählt habe  

@deep down: Die Quittung SOLL NICHT kommen, sie MUSS KOMMEN auf Bundesebene- wenn nicht, tja dann weiss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Unabhängig allgemeiner (und bei uns eh nicht geduldeter) (Partei)Politik zum konkreten Fall Nachtangelverbot als Angelpolitik etc...

Dass das ein durchsichtiges Manöver ist, um die Regierungskoalition in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen, ist klar.

Das ist aber auch Aufgabe der Opposition!

Und Fred Bullinger und die FDP stellten schon unter der Koalition CDU/FDP unter MP Teufel den Antrag auf Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes, was damals auch der unsägliche, real existierende und im Kern in meinen Augen anglerfeindliche Landesfischereiverband mit der CDU verhinderte.

Also hatte die CDU, die sich ja nun auch vor der Wahl auf einmal anglerfreundlich gab, ganz alleine das Nachtangelverbot etc. zuerst mal beschlossen und dann, als es möglich war, schon einmal nicht abgeschafft!!

Dass die dann vor der Wahl auf einmal in Richtung Angler gingen (siehe auch Linkenheim), ist das eine.

Das andere  wird sein, wie sie sich nun in der Abstimmung verhalten, gerade auch der LFV-Präsi und CDUler von Eyb.

Die erneute Aktion der FDP ist also sowohl politisch ein durchsichtiges Manöver, wie aber auch inhaltlich richtig und auf Grund der Geschichte (Exkurs s.o.) glaubwürdiger für Angler als das, was die anderen Parteien in B-W bisher ablieferten.

Ich hoffe auf ein Nachziehen der anderen Parteien!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Vernünftig wäre es allemal, dass das Mindestalter beim Angeln herabgesetzt würde, lassen wir das bisschen Fünkchen Hoffnung mal glimmen!


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, warum man Kinder bis zu einem gewissen Alter nicht einfach so mitangeln lässt. (Ich lese das so raus, dass nach dem Entwurf die Kinds erst mit 7 Jahren den Schein beantragen dürfen sollen....) was ist aber vorher? Unter 7 jahren nur zugucken?


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Bin auch sehr gespannt, wie sich die Sache entwickeln wird, wer mitzieht und wer blockiert.
Die FDP präsentiert sich auf jeden Fall sehr frisch und modern, sie haben aus vorherigen Wahlschlappen was gelernt und der Kurs auf Lebens und Bürgernähe kommt zumindest hier sehr gut an.
Hoffentlich schlägt der Bogen nicht gegen uns aus, da eventuelle Gegenentwürfe à la Schwarz/Grün mit einigen Verschärfungen einher gehen könnten.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo,

geht mich als Bayer ja nichts an und ich weiß auch nicht, wie das bisher, mit der Angelei von Kindern in BW geregelt ist, aber man muß auch bedenken, daß dann mit sieben ein Jugendfischereischein und ein Erlaubnisschein nötig sein wird. Da finde ich die Regelung bei uns besser, da dürfen Kinder bis zur Vollendung des 10. Lebensjahres ohne irgendwelche Genehmigung und Kosten mit der Rute eines erwachsenen Anglers unter dessen Aufsicht mitfischen.
Würde dieses "BW-Modell" bei uns eingeführt, wäre dies eine Verschlechterung der derzeitigen Verhältnisse.  

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das andere  wird sein, wie sie sich nun in der Abstimmung verhalten, gerade auch der LFV-Präsi und CDUler von Eyb.




Das ist doch die Taktik. 
Die CDU wird und kann eine solche Gesetzesänderung aufgrund der Koalition mit den Grünen nicht offen beantragen, um diese nicht zu gefährden.

Also kommt das im Außenverhältnis daher nun von der FDP! 

Über den Antrag wird dann in geheimer Wahl abgestimmt, was dann ein Abweichen von der Koalition ermöglicht, ohne das dies offensichtlich wird! 
Man kann dann vieles vermuten, wissen tut es keiner!

Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Zur Terminierung von der FDP-Fraktion gerade bei mir reingekommen, dass man davon ausgehe, dass der Gesetzentwurf bereits Ende Juni in die Erste Beratung geht und dann voraussichtlich im Juli in die Ausschussberatung. Die Zweite Beratung fände dann vermutlich erst nach der Sommerpause statt.


----------



## Hezaru (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Es ist ja so das es in (allen) anderen BL erlaubt ist.
Ihr BWler kennt das ja nicht, ist aber ne echt geile Angelei.
Es spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, ich wünsche es euch.#6
Meiner Meinung verliert auch die Regierung (Grün und Schwarz) ihr Gesicht nicht dabei. Es ist möglich.
Risiko ist eher das politische Geplänkel der Oposition etwas durchgehen zu lassen ohne etwas dafür zu erhalten.
Ups, noch ein Risiko:
Unsere sehr geehrten Verbandvertreter könnten sich noch dagegen aussprechen um Schwarzangler nicht zu stören.


----------



## Iroc-tx (29. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

Und? Haben es die Herren Politiker bereits geschafft darüber zu entscheiden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Gesetzentwurf zum Fischereirecht, Baden-Württemberg*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321468
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321259
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842


----------

